
Google News stops hosting new Associated Press content - icey
http://money.cnn.com/2010/01/11/news/companies/google_associated_press/
======
Xichekolas
Sounds like neither side is really hurt by this, but one has to wonder why the
AP chooses to forgo the opportunity to monetize their content via another
avenue besides selling it to newspapers. It seems like they are leaving money
on the table for spite.

